# PRTA Field Trial, Manheim, TX



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

I was out at the PRTA Field Trial. They were finishing up the first series of the Open at about 5:45 PM when I left.

The Qual finished today with only four dogs making it through the fourth series. Congrats go to Steve Penny and Boo for taking 4th place in the Qual. I do not know the names of the owners and dogs that placed 1st - 3rd but congrats to them as well!

Boo was handled by Steve Penny and trained by Tim Milligan!

Amateur and Derby start tomorrow, Saturday March 6th.

Linas


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

Linas Danilevicius said:


> I was out at the PRTA Field Trial. They were finishing up the first series of the Open at about 5:45 PM when I left.


I was told they did not finishing the first series of the open & they had eight to ten dogs to run tomorrow


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

That is probably correct. I stated they were finishing up the first series of the Open...not that they had finished yesterday. The Open started with dog # 13 and when I left dog # 1 had run. When I left there were still 12 dogs to go but the Open was still on going as I left the grounds.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Ah, didn't see the thread....keep us posted ;-)......


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone know the "Q" placements?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Any other info?


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Any other info?


Open callbacks first 1-3-5-6-9-10-13-14-15-17-20-22-23-26-27-30-31-32-35-37-39-42-44-45-46-48-51-55-58-61-62-68-70-75-78-81-82-84.

Open callbacks second 1-3-9-13-15-17-22-23-27-35-37-39-44-45-51-55-61-62-68-78-84-


Amt. has a triple & only about twenty five to thirty % are doing it at all, best guess is that is all they will get done today

Sorry no Qual or Derby info

Edit

Amt. is done with first at about 5:00 no callbacks yet

Edit, there are 23 back in Amt sorry no #s


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby got a late start today...

11 to the 3rd:

4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18 (#9 was a stratch)


Judges scrapped 3rd Series water


Barb


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Open Call for the last series 3,9,13,15,17,23,35,44,51,55,68,84 there were 13 back so I am missing one dog


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Go #3 !!!!!


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

Ten said:


> Derby got a late start today...
> 
> 11 to the 3rd:
> 
> ...




Amt Callbacks to water blind 3-12-14-17-19-20-23-31-33-35-38-45-60-61-63


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Linas Danilevicius said:


> The Qual finished today with only four dogs making it through the fourth series. Congrats go to Steve Penny and Boo for taking 4th place in the Qual. Linas


Doozy Kurlansky (owner Steve), took first in the Q handled by Ty Rorem. Sorry, I do not know 2nd and 3rd in the Q.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

Callbacks To the water Marks in the AMT


17-19-20-23-31-33-35-38-45-60-61-63

Edit

Open first, Suzan Caire second Dave Rorem, third Karl Gunzer, fourth Bill Eckett, sorry I do not know what with what dogs


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby Results:

1) #6 - Quinn... O/David Aul H/Greg Ye
2) #8 - Ten.... Barb Radtke (David/Mark Mosher)
3) #5 - Charge.... Francis Landry
4) #4 - Ty.... Joellyn Brelsford

RJ #17 - Rock... Dan Widner

NO Jams

--------
Congrats All!!

Thank you to the judges, birdboys and the PRTA. I love the wooden trophy plaque with photo slot. They're beautiful and what a nice surprise. I will cherish it.

You Texan Derby dogs better get training Francis Landry's Charge is a baby dog doing big boy dog work, excellent job Francis and Charge!! 

Ty, what a nice Golden... as well as its owners!


Barb


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

4th in the open was Bill Eckett with Lil Whiskey Girl...a 2 year old....Owned by Mark Struve
Looks like a bright future for miss Lily....


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

AMT Placments

First ,Bob Hayden & Bo # 45 & Qualifies him for nat amt, Way to go Bob

Second, Jim Carlisle & Zoom #23

Third, Lauren Hays & steel # 38

Fouth, Louie Churack # 61

RJ Roy Morejon # 20

Only 5 dogs did the test with out a handle out of 12


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Big congrates to Lauren on her first time to place in the AA. That little Steel is a good one.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Big congrates to Lauren on her first time to place in the AA. That little Steel is a good one.


Ditto! Way to go Lauran, you are having one heck of a great Spring with the dogs!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1) #6 - Quinn... O/David Aul H/Greg Ye
> 2) #8 - Ten.... Barb Radtke (David/Mark Mosher)
> ...


Congratulations, "Ten", Barb...and Dave and Mark Mosher!

Nice mention  of "Ty"...Ambertrail's Fit To Be TYed, Derby 4th!, as well! Congratulations!!

Judy


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any better Open placements??


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to trainer Clint Avant and owner Dale Willard on Open Jam with "Tank". His bro is proud of him.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Lauren don't let up.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Mrs. Caire and Tia!!! Also to Lauren and Steel


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

DEN/TRU/CRU said:


> Does anyone know the "Q" placements?



1st. Doozy/Dave Rorem
2nd. Izzy/Greg Ye
3rd. Copper/Greg Jones
4th. Boo/Steve Penny

No Jams


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Keith Holsted said:


> Any better Open placements??


1st Susan Caire/Tia
2nd Rorem/Aero Furin qualifies for Open Nat'l, got his win at Coastal Bend
3rd Gunzer/Ryder Gardave/owned by Sydney Gardave
4th Eckett/ Lily Struve owned by Mark Struve
RJ Rorem/Cutter Wall
Jams--Rorem/Chase Laughlin, not sure if there were other jams

Congrats everyone!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations to Bob Hayden for the win with Bo!!! 
Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Good look at the Nationals Bob!!
Also props to Lauren Hayes and Steel on the first AA placement!!


----------



## Whistler (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats to Charge and Francis Landry, Great Teacher equals Great Dog!!


----------

